# Visiting Sydney for 7 days, need suggestions



## mehbooburrehman (Sep 6, 2017)

I am planning to visit Sydney for about a week in early October. I plan on renting an AirBnB and a rental car from the airport.

I wanted to know which suburbs in Sydney should I look to rent the apartment? I am absolutely unfamiliar with Sydney so I have no idea where to look. I want a location which is away from the crowd of the main city but have all necessities like banks, restaurants, etc. Plus a place which is closer to greener areas and places of interest outside the city would be better. 

I am used to driving on the right so I am a little nervous about driving inside the city center but suburban roads outside the city should not be a problem.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

It all depends on what your budget is.

The northern beaches of Sydney are quiet and very beautiful but can be a little costly.

Out west you're going towards the Blue Mountains which is also very beautiful, Parramatta is not too far away from the city and has everything (also cheaper).

South you've got places like Cronulla which is right on the beach and fairly quiet, not as expensive as the northern beaches but not as cheap as Parramatta.

How far away from the city do you want to be? Most places have pretty good public transport (buses and trains) to take you to the CBD.


----------



## mehbooburrehman (Sep 6, 2017)

Ramah said:


> It all depends on what your budget is.
> 
> The northern beaches of Sydney are quiet and very beautiful but can be a little costly.
> 
> ...


Hi Ramah,

Thank you for your reply, it gave me an idea that the futher I go west the quieter and greener the surrounding will be-let me know if I am wrong- which is the kind of place of I want to rent an apartment in. 
The purpose of my visit is to get my passport stamped, so proximity to the CBD is not a concern for me. 
Basically I want a place that is closer to the outdoors, not too far from the city (not more than an hour's drive) and is basically habitable for a stranger.

Thanks again,
Regards,


----------



## AussieNeko (Sep 24, 2017)

I live out of Sydney but when I go in I would suggest public transport. Parking is hard to find and costs a lot. So I would suggest maybe depending on budget living somewhere in the suburbs near a train station


----------



## johnexplo (Aug 18, 2017)

For one thing, you can't drive, so you can either go for open transport (Get a myMulti week after week) or do taxi or simply contract an auto and so on up to you. least expensive is open transport. what else would you say you are intending to see separated from musical show house? I'd propose a hop on the Sydney Harbor connect, visit to the Royal greenhouses, Sydney Tower, Manly Beach (Take the ship from Circular Quay), bondi Coogee walk, the stones and CBD. I'd propose to begin looking on the web for untamed life stop visits or and so on sorry I can't assist you with those yet it's constantly better to have some data or booking ahead of time as opposed to going to Sydney and hurriedly masterminding something that you later on lament.


----------



## TheFluff (Oct 31, 2016)

Walk across the harbour bridge. Take a sailboat cruise on the harbour and jump in up near the heads.
Grab dessert and a cocktail in the restaurant at opera house.
Take a trip to the blue mountains, you can train it all the way to katoomba and do some bushwalks and see the countryside. 

If you've never driven on the left before, I would not recommend driving in downtown Sydney. Public transport is really good, so really you could save yourself the expense and use the trains.

In terms of places to stay that are getting greener, without a pricerange it's hard. You could look at northern beaches area perhaps. Are you a light sleeper? is there a reason you want to airbnb away from the city for the week?


----------



## SuzyMayer (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I have one question for those how are from Sydney. See, I'm planning to visit Sydney for the first time, and I'm trying to find the best way to get from airport to my hotel in Merrylands, something else, except taxi&#8230; I found this chauffeur service at Sydney airport on google and they say they also have personal tour guide for the city. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## bellafrank (Mar 29, 2018)

We arrived with them. They are fantastic! All recommendations.


----------

